# New show on Discovery Channel: Moonshiners



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Anybody going to be watching this? I'm going to give it a shot. I'm interested how they are going to handle this considering it is actually illegal.

Here is clip I found on the website:

http://dsc.discovery.com/videos/moonshiners-moonshiners-sneak-peek.html

I think it starts Tuesday 12/05/2011


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

pmyers said:


> Anybody going to be watching this? I'm going to give it a shot. I'm interested how they are going to handle this considering it is actually illegal.
> 
> Here is clip I found on the website:
> 
> ...


How are they going to make Moonshine in Alaska? Oh wait is this a Discovery show that is actually filmed somewhere else?


----------



## ngsmith (Jan 18, 2002)

And we thought that having two production teams for Paul Sr and Paul Jr was difficult.

Now we get criminals vs the feds.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

To pick nits, it is the illegal practice of making unreagulated/untaxed liquor that makes it moonshine, not what the liquor actually is.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

You can buy "moonshine" at Bevmo. This is a corn liquor made with the same receipes and methods as illegal moonshine. I suspect that like the show about marijuana, this is sort of illegal.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

To me "moonshine" isn't something that can be bought at a store and have taxes paid on. Just like how you aren't really buying Absynthe in the US.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Wow...that was some show.

Not very sneaky when you're driving around in a pickup truck with farm plates and a ton of moonshine bumper stickers.

I do wonder how this show works, legally. Can't they be subpeoned (spelling) for knowing when/where these people are doing this?


----------



## Tobashadow (Nov 11, 2006)

I like how cool and calm and to the point he handled the guy on the bridge.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Tobashadow said:


> I like how cool and calm and to the point he handled the guy on the bridge.


That was an awesome verbal exchange! I was actually really impressed by that.


----------



## Tobashadow (Nov 11, 2006)

pmyers said:


> That was an awesome verbal exchange! I was actually really impressed by that.


Without coming out and saying it, he told him that your wife can't get me without peppering you and i can get you even if you run.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Exactly. 

It was a little stupid/staged that he would ask him if he can moonshine on the creek while there is a camera pointed right at him. What did he expect him to say?


----------



## hospadam (Oct 14, 2006)

I felt like this whole episode could have been staged? At the beginning of the episode.. they showed the 'moonshiner' at his house. They had a carport - with a BMW! The whole "hillbilly" thing seemed like it could have been really played up, just for the camera. Throw in the whole legality issue - and I can see this being completely faked (more so than regular 'reality').


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I did notice that BMW...but in all fairness it was an older model, under a carport, in front of a mobile home 

Also, from an enforcement perspective, it doesn't seem like it would be that hard to track these people down: All of the required equipment seems to require very specific material and (some)skilled labor to make or aqcuire.

for example all of the propane needed, or the corn required, or those huge pots. Seems like you could put some prevention methods in place at business that would supply those and you could easily track these people down. 

now maybe those business are in cahoots (did I really just use that word!?!) with these guys.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

What's wrong w the BMW. We're supposed to believe they make good money making moonshine right?


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

ok...If this show wasn't on Discovery, I'd be calling Total Bullsh*t on this show.

The guy is a volunteer fire chief? 

They better ackowledge how/why these people did this show and how they expect to stay out of jail, at some point in this show.


----------



## DanB (Aug 14, 2001)

pmyers said:


> ok...If this show wasn't on Discovery, I'd be calling Total Bullsh*t on this show.
> 
> The guy is a volunteer fire chief?
> 
> They better ackowledge how/why these people did this show and how they expect to stay out of jail, at some point in this show.


I dont even know if the cops are real? 

They probably arent really making alcohol.

http://www.vafirenews.com/2011/12/v...e-on-discovery-channels-new-show-moonshiners/

http://timsmithmoonshine.com/timsmith.html

but I did fire up youtube and watch the short about Popcorn Sutton

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hXkoc5-9a-Y&feature=related[/media]


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Ahhhh....Thanks for the links. 

So what is coming out of those stills is just water, for this show.

btw, I really think I'm going to cance my SP for this, considering everything (other than maybe the ABC video footage) is fake and staged.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I know I said I was cancelling my SP...but I'm still watching this drivel 

I don't know why, but I still enjoy it on some level. I guess these clowns are entertaining.

The best parts of the show are with Popcorn Willie!


----------



## MarkofT (Jul 27, 2001)

I was curious so I looked up Popcorn Willie. It seems that those video clips are from previous documentaries about him. He has passed on.


----------



## The Flush (Aug 3, 2005)

I've come to accept that all reality shows are staged/scripted and are in no way real. But for some reason I like shows like this one, Gold Rush, and Black Gold. It must be the engineer in me that likes seeing how things are made.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I did enjoy the part where yvisited the legal "moonshine" plant.


----------



## jeepair (Apr 22, 2004)

pmyers said:


> I did enjoy the part where yvisited the legal "moonshine" plant.


I got dizzy when the owner talked about the amount of taxes he pays for this, that, this and that etc. OMG.  He'd be lucky to just break even.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

or when he was talking about this filter and that filter and sand filter...etc. That other guy just uses creek water that he "smells" to make sure it's good! lol


----------



## inaka (Nov 26, 2001)

pmyers said:


> ok...If this show wasn't on Discovery, I'd be calling Total Bullsh*t on this show.


Well, Discovery also had a limited run of the series Deception with Keith Barry and some parts were totally staged/fake.


----------



## MarkofT (Jul 27, 2001)

They also has Penn & Teller Tell a Lie for a while.

Can't wait for that to come back, actually.

Moonshiners seems short. I noticed they were advertising the final 2 episodes. Makes me think the moonshiners were done with their profession and this is their way to go out of business. The publicity helps ensure they won't be going back either.


----------



## NetJunkie (Feb 19, 2003)

http://www2.wsls.com/news/2011/dec/30/virginia-abc-says-moonshiners-show-misleading-view-ar-1576138/


----------



## mrowe8 (Dec 29, 2004)

Holy Cow!!!!!
Did anyone else's head explode at Popcorn Suttons age? It said he died when he was 61 years old. That guy looked like he was at least 85.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

An acquantance of mine went to whatever state this is filmed in and she usually buys a gallon of moonshine. She could not find any. I guess ATF is all over the place.


----------



## Combat Medic (Sep 6, 2001)

sieglinde said:


> An acquantance of mine went to whatever state this is filmed in and she usually buys a gallon of moonshine. She could not find any. I guess ATF is all over the place.


I know that makes me feel safer.


----------



## Tobashadow (Nov 11, 2006)

mrowe8 said:


> Holy Cow!!!!!
> Did anyone else's head explode at Popcorn Suttons age? It said he died when he was 61 years old. That guy looked like he was at least 85.


He looked that way when i met him back in 93, hard life and stress aged him fast.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

mrowe8 said:


> Holy Cow!!!!!
> Did anyone else's head explode at Popcorn Suttons age? It said he died when he was 61 years old. That guy looked like he was at least 85.


I just watched the latest episode and there is a scene in there with Popcorn where he says (also subtitled) he was 72 years old.


----------



## Gregor (Feb 18, 2002)

pmyers said:


> Ahhhh....Thanks for the links.
> 
> So what is coming out of those stills is just water, for this show.
> 
> btw, I really think I'm going to cance my SP for this, considering everything (other than maybe the ABC video footage) is fake and staged.


Yeah, I like this kind of reality show but if it's staged, well, it's History!


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

Caught several from last season a few weeks ago, liked it watched last weeks and tonight's new one a favorite now. Love the Tickle philosophical bumpers.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

pmyers said:


> I just watched the latest episode and there is a scene in there with Popcorn where he says (also subtitled) he was 72 years old.


Couldn't be from drinking rocket fuel for all those years could it?


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I stopped watching this once I found out that everything is staged on this show....they aren't even making alcohol and the running from the law (the guys is a fire captian) is total B.S because they aren't doing anything illegal.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

I watched the Mythbusters episode last night with the Moonshiners tie in. Got me interested in this show and I thought I'd check it out. Saw a review on Netflix saying everything is fake and staged. So, I already knew it before going in. 

I'm on like the 3rd episode and am finding it interesting. I still like seeing how moonshine is made illegally, even if it is fake. Well, hopefully they are correctly depicting how illegal moonshine is made.


----------

